# Mystic In Love With Winter



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Those photos are FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful photos!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful photo's and Wow what a beautiful dog you have.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures !! Glad he enjoys the winter. I am sure he will have plenty of that every year to enjoy with you being in New England.


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

His coat is AMAZING. Do you give him supplements at all?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I want to give my guys Nature's Farmacy Newf Warrior Mix complete, but they won't touch the stuff. 

He eats Fromm Surf & Turf right now, with a nordic naturals salmon oil in the morning, and no other supplements.


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Would it be weird for me to say I just wanna rub my face in his hair? Haha. It looks THAT luscious. :

Have you used Nature's Farmacy products before? And if so, did they make a difference?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, that makes me happy bc I have been a little lax on grooming.

I do spray him with water mixed with a tiny bit of Proline Pro Gro conditioner and brush him, but not as much as I should.

I did like Natures Farmacy Gro Coat and Dog Zymes for my girl Lush who carries less coat. I do think either it helped or it was a placebo and I just felt better(?).


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!

Mike D


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you! I started his own page on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Poeticgold


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, Mystic is gorgeous.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He is so so sweet! As an aside, I love the title of this thread. Hazel's dam was "Winter". Love!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lovely pics of a lovely dog


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Very beautiful indeed!


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

He is a knockout (and the photos are pretty great too)! Love him! Hard to believe he's still so young.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful boy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, he has had more than six months off to play and hike, so now trying to get his coat in condition for January shows. He has all his GCH majors complete, so hoping to finish that title. He will be two at the end of April, then next year I might try his SDHF. had fun showing him myself even though we went select more than anything. I am glad to give him to our handlers Samb& Karen for a few weeks of a serious refresher course, then I will show him myself some in the wnter while he grows up.


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

Beautiful dog and beautiful photos!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow these pictures are amazing and he is stunning! I love the one with him running


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Today we are trying to dress them up with Christmas collars and antlers, so we will see how that goes!


----------

